# Weird smoke.



## Turbooo87 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey guys. So was running my z today after fixing a hose and on the other side of the engine under my turbo pipe this weird static like sound started. Literally sounds like static noise. And it started smoking from the same area. I know it's barely a hunch but does anyone have any idea what this could be? It doesn't smell like oil fyi. Not sure.


----------

